# How long should I leave the egg in the cage for?



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Stormy laid her first egg yesterday. She is showing no interest in it at all, in matter of fact even was rolling it around the cage earlier like it was a toy. I know that theres a chance that she might show an interest in it (I'm fully expecting another egg tomorrow), but when should I take it away?


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

You should realy post this in the "breeding" section insted of the "training/bonding section. It will help you get a awnser much faster


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oops, I posted this in the wrong forum.:blush::blush::blush::blush: Is there a way to move this thread?


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

dont worry a mod already moved it for you  and here take a look at this http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2678


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Its almost like though she has no idea what to do with the egg. She's still a baby herself, and is trying to have babies.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That is a very good reference link.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Jerseygirl989 said:


> Its almost like though she has no idea what to do with the egg. She's still a baby herself, and is trying to have babies.


How old is she?
If she is completly ignoring the egg i would say it would be safe to take it out.
Laying eggs is not very healthy for her so you wana make sure there are no nesting spots. Do you have a grill on the bottom of the cage?
You may also try makeing nights longer like 12-14 hours of sleep per night, that will hep stop her laying eggs.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok i just found this here on that thread "She'll most likely not sit on the very first egg, but some do. Most will wait until the second or third, or even until the clutch is complete" So you might not wana take the egg out yet. You might wana Wait for someone with more exsperence on egg laying females to clear that up.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

She's not even a year yet. She was hatched second week of April 2011.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Leave the eggs and let her finish laying this clutch...then see how interested she is in the eggs.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow thats quite young... If you read threw this thread it should awnser how to stop her from laying more cluches and when to take they eggs out  http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2678


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

And she is over 9 months old so she has technically reached maturity. Once these eggs are laid and gone, you need to try to be extremely persistent with hormone reduction. Does she have access to anything nesty, inside or outside the cage?


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Theres nothing in the cage.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

What about when she is out? Any dark places, shoes, beneath pillows, under furniture...that she is interested in?


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

She actually hates dark places. Weird I know. We are talking about the bird here however who weaned at 10 weeks old.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Why would her weaning age matter? All that matters here is that she is of age to produce eggs and has laid an egg. Be vigilant and look for things that can cause her to become nesty and remove them. Then begin covering her cage for 12-14 hours each night, rearrange her cage frequently, and move her cage to different parts of the room/house each time you rearrange the cage.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Do you have any pics of her cage? And does the cage have a grill at the bottom of the cage?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Also watch carefully how you handle her or pet her. Try to stay away from any petting on her back and if she starts snuggling with you and raising her tail.. try to discourage it. This is hormonal behavior and the petting can trigger it.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

It has a grill. 

Would having the male parakeet in the house matter as well?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't think a male of another species would make her any more hormonal than she would be on her own. Does he sit on her back or something? If not, then i don't see that it would effect her.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

He doesnt come out of the cage at all. I dont trust him. They do acknowledge one another though.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't think that would stimulat her to lay then. Try the hormone reducing techniques.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm going to put her to bed in a half hour. Shes probably going to scream. :|


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She'll have to adjust to the new sleeping pattern.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

She didn't like that at all. I put the cover on, and I'm hearing her hiss and snap at the cage. 

Hopefully this'll work...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Give her some time to adjust. She may be loud or anxious the first few days but her body will adjust to the longer hours of darkness.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yea, right now she is screaming through the cover. She clearly doesnt understand bedtime.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The best thing to do is to ignore her. Hopefully she'll settle down sooner than later.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hopefully. I'm going to move her cage across the room tomorrow.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its not so much actual sleeping is the goal, its providing more dark time so that she thinks its winter time and not time to breed.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

She might be happier about the new sleeping time if you put her to bed at sunset and then have "sunrise" occur at the time of your choice. My birds are NOT happy if I put them to bed before it's dark outside, but they're OK with sleeping past the real sunrise.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

I think one day really calmed her down. I just got back from student teaching and she is being very friendly and very very clingy. Still has no interest in the egg.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I would still continue with the long nights treatment for now though.. you still want to try and make her forget about having a clutch. Good luck!


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Stormy just laid another egg in her cage. And now she is being very cage protective. Hissing and snapping at anyone who goes near. :wacko:


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

They can be very testy when it comes to their eggs.. it sounds like she has some motherly instincts kicking in. I would leave the eggs and still continue with the long nights treatment. She could lay a few more, but let her have them and see what she does with them. Sometimes, it is just enough to lay eggs and sit on them for a bit. Just keep an eye on her and let her go about her business for now.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

I just went to cover her, and she was sitting on the eggs in the front of the cage. When I covered her she was doing the snap-hiss at me.


----------

